# Hey, someone wants me dead!



## JTDyck (Mar 7, 2008)

I just got this latest email scam; at least I've never seen it before.  Has anyone else been "threatened" like this? Note the spelling/ grammatical/ translation errors. Too funny!



> Hello
> 
> I am very sorry for you , is a pity that this is how your life is going to end as soon as you don't comply. As you can see there is no need of introducing myself to you because I don't have any business with you, my duty as I am mailing you now is just to KILL you and I have to do it as I have already been paid for that.
> Someone you call a friend wants you Dead by all means, and the person have spent a lot of money on this, the person also came to us and told me that he wanted you dead and he provided us with your name ,picture and other necessary information's we needed about you. So I sent my boys to track you down and they have carried out the necessary investigation needed for the operation on you, and they have done that but I told them not to kill you that I will like to contact you and see if your life is Important to you or not since their findings shows that you are innocent.
> ...


----------



## Poimen (Mar 7, 2008)

That is disgusting.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 7, 2008)

Something in the air? See here

...but don't forget - the eyes - they are everywhere!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 7, 2008)

Lot's more, here


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 7, 2008)

This is one adds a factor - it is for those gullible *and* _paranoid_ - creepy and disgusting ... not surprising though.


----------



## gene_mingo (Mar 7, 2008)

use the return email addy and sign them up for lots of junk mail.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 7, 2008)

Confuse the fool.
Tell him you hope to die daily to self.
Then tell him that in gratitude for the warning he has kindly sent
you will consider donating the money to the 
orphans and widows fund at church.


----------

